
Guide for Laravel CRUD Ajax Applications - the94air
https://github.com/the94air/laravel-ajax-crud
======
the94air
I have created a tutorial to make a single page application for CRUD operation
using Laravel 5.8, Vue 2, Tailwindcss, Vue-router, Laravel Ziggy, and Axios (A
even more great stuff).

Tutorial: [https://github.com/the94air/laravel-ajax-
crud/blob/master/st...](https://github.com/the94air/laravel-ajax-
crud/blob/master/steps.md) Demo: [https://laravel-ajax-
crud.herokuapp.com](https://laravel-ajax-crud.herokuapp.com) GitHub:
[https://github.com/the94air/laravel-ajax-
crud](https://github.com/the94air/laravel-ajax-crud)

